# jMonkey : SolidColor.j3md has been marked as obsolete. Please use Unshaded.j3md instead.



## TheMuh (3. Jul 2011)

Hmmm gleich das erste Beispielprogramm vom Tutorial geht leider nicht .....

Fehlermeldung:
SCHWERWIEGEND: Uncaught exception thrown in Thread[LWJGL Renderer Thread,5,main]
SolidColor.j3md has been marked as obsolete. Please use Unshaded.j3md instead.

Code:

```
package jme3test.helloworld;
import com.jme3.app.SimpleApplication;
import com.jme3.material.Material;
import com.jme3.math.Vector3f;
import com.jme3.scene.Geometry;
import com.jme3.scene.shape.Box;
import com.jme3.math.ColorRGBA;

public class HelloJME3 extends SimpleApplication {
    public static void main(String[] args){
        HelloJME3 app = new HelloJME3();
        app.start();
    }
    @Override
    public void simpleInitApp() {
        Box b = new Box(Vector3f.ZERO, 1, 1, 1);
        Geometry geom = new Geometry("Box", b);
        Material mat = new Material(assetManager, "Common/MatDefs/Misc/Unshaded.j3md");
        mat.setColor("Color", ColorRGBA.Blue);
        geom.setMaterial(mat);
        rootNode.attachChild(geom);
    }
}
```

Die SDK ist up to date .. jemand einen Tipp ?


----------



## Kr0e (3. Jul 2011)

Strange,

eigentlich sollte dieser Fehler NICHT auftreten, weil die Datei ja gerade die Unshaded.j3md benutzt... 
Die SolidColor.j3md ist nämlich "obsolete"

Vlt mal nen Rechtklick auf Compile File machen und danach nochmal starten... Logisch ist das nicht =(


----------



## TheMuh (3. Jul 2011)

Ne bringt leider nichts ... interesanterweise kommt der fehler auch wenn ich die Zeile mit dem "Common/MatDefs/Misc/Unshaded.j3md" und alle weiteren mit der Variable "mat" auskommentiere

kann es sein das ich trotz Update irgendwelche veralteten Ressourcen verwende ?


----------



## TheMuh (3. Jul 2011)

habs ... der fehler war in einer anderen datei die im selben source package ist ... ich wusste nicht das beim RUN alle dateien gestartet werden .....


----------

